# Can you redirect a drain pipe and hot water pipe?



## Kimmarie4 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok bear with me, it's hard to explain without seeing... On a different topic, we need a return vent added to a room, and there's Only 1 way that is a strait shot to get it up to the top floor room- problem is, there's a drain pipe and water pipe in the way...
It goes like this: there's a hole cut out in the basement ceiling, and you can actually see/notice the bathtub up above, and it allows for easy access to the drain pipe and the hot water pipe, which we have had repaired in the past... That hole also goes strait up to the master bedroom where we need the new vent... Is there ANY way to have the pipe and drain make a 45 degree angle and go over like a foot at most? All the plumbing eventually goes to the right, which is where I would need it to move over so the path is as clear as it can be of plumbing  definitely a little stressed and hoping there's something that can be done!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur lost. O boy


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kimmarie4 said:


> Ok bear with me, it's hard to explain without seeing... On a different topic, we need a return vent added to a room, and there's Only 1 way that is a strait shot to get it up to the top floor room- problem is, there's a drain pipe and water pipe in the way...
> It goes like this: there's a hole cut out in the basement ceiling, and you can actually see/notice the bathtub up above, and it allows for easy access to the drain pipe and the hot water pipe, which we have had repaired in the past... That hole also goes strait up to the master bedroom where we need the new vent... Is there ANY way to have the pipe and drain make a 45 degree angle and go over like a foot at most? All the plumbing eventually goes to the right, which is where I would need it to move over so the path is as clear as it can be of plumbing  definitely a little stressed and hoping there's something that can be done!


Ya kidding us, are ya??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You sounds so nice, I won't bite ya.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------

